# Help with miracle baby that can't walk after pulling



## Boulder Mountain Farms (Mar 17, 2017)

We had a mama lamancha FF bred to a Nigerian dwarf buck that had an extremely difficult birth today. Legs were out over an hour and we had to pull hard for almost an hour to get him out. We nearly lost mama and thankfully she made it. We thought for sure baby was dead, after an hour of REALLY hard pulling we finally got him out, somehow alive-a celebration!.... He was in distress, he had his mouth open and gasping. We heard pops in his legs while pulling (had to save mama), he wasn't using his front legs. We cleaned/dried/warmed him. He got banamine and BoSe and vitamin E, he got colostrum. We are 12 hours out and he is happy and healthy and eating like a beast(bottled). He was a massive 8lbs birthweight everything is right, except he can not stand or bear weight on his front legs. This is most likely due to the amount of pulling we had to do. I keep whispering to him that he WILL walk. And he will be a wether on our farm and live a happy healthy life. 
But he can not stand. The problem is with his lower joints in the front legs. He wants to stand but can not. He plays with his half sister (full nigi, 4 days old and 1/4 his weight and healthy and spunky). He just romps on his front knees. He loves life and we don't want to cull unless he really can't thrive. Any ideas?
I splinted his lower joints for an hour and he could stand but as soon as he took a step he collapsed. After an hour I heightened the splints to past his knees and same outcome. After an hour of that I removed the splints.


----------



## TAH (Mar 17, 2017)

Congrats on the miracle buckling and the doeling! 

Is there any way you can get him to a vet for ex-rays? Are the legs stiff or floppy? I will tag a few people that will be able to help more than I can. @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2017)

We had a doe who had an issue with one of her legs because we pulled her pretty hard to.  We thought that perhaps we stretch the ligaments in her leg.
So, we splinted her leg for a few days.

Take a toilet paper or paper towel roll and make a splint.
You take scissors and cut it length wise so that you can wrap it around the leg.
Then wrap in tape.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Boulder Mountain Farms (Mar 17, 2017)

They are floppy. But today he is getting better. He is getting himself up for a second or two and taking a step before falling. I think he will be ok. He really is a miracle baby!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 17, 2017)

Aww, congratulations! Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## sadieml (Mar 19, 2017)

@Boulder Mountain Farms, I pray that your little miracle buckling is doing much better.  Keep us posted, if possible.


----------



## Boulder Mountain Farms (Mar 19, 2017)

He is doing better. He is 3 days old now and walks nearly normal on his left, but on the bottom knuckle on his right. It doesn't keep him down too much though. He is vibrant, healthy, and playful in every other way


----------



## sadieml (Mar 19, 2017)

Very glad to hear it!  What a blessing!


----------

